# No pheasants in two years.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

MY father and I go out every year for pheasants, but the past two years we have been skunked. This year alone, we have seen probably 40 hens, and maybe 4 roosters, all of which were missed, or questionable. All our hunting has been done on PLOTS.

It seems like we can't find a break with roosters.

We try to hunt around alice, just because we have had such bad luck, it isn't worth the gas to go any farther.

I love going out in the feild and watching the dog stir up some birds, but this is getting rediculous.

Anyone know any decent places to go less than 100 miles from Fargo?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We have always had to put a lot of miles on the car scouting. When you start seeing birds, you are in the right area to start hunting different areas. Get in your truck and scout. :beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Gas up you truck, head west to almost Bismark, or to Mandan, go south a little ways and head to the river bottoms. Bring plenty of shells, adn extra water for your dog. Be willing to walk heavey cover.


----------

